# Sticky  Movie title help thread



## Warrant2000

*Help with Movie Title!*

It's a horror movie I saw many years ago, it might be in black and white.

The general plot is a group of explorers venture into the jungle and find a tribe. The queen is youthful in appearance because of (this is the key) a sacrifice where a flulnkie is stabbed in the back of the neck with a ring that has a small hook on it. The blood is then dripped into a drink or something. The queen drinks this potion and stays young. She must continue this frequently or the aging will catch up with her.

Someone in the group decides they need the ring, so they attack the villagers and take the ring back to the US.

What is this called?!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sounds like *The Leech Woman (1960)*. Is that the one?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054020/


----------



## Goblin

It's The Leech Woman. I have it on VHS.


----------



## Warrant2000

That is indeed! Now only if I can find a watchable version somewhere, for old times sake.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My copy is part of a way cool DVD colleciton *The Classic Sci-Fi Ultimate Collection: Volume 2 * which includes not only *The Leech Woman*, but also *The Deadly Mantis, Dr. Cyclops, Cult of the Cobra*, and *The Land Unknown*.

If you like *The Leech Woman *you'd probably dig these other flicks too.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice DVD collection, and I don't think we have any of those movies. Maybe I'll get it for Roxy's birthday next month.  Shhh, don't tell her so it will be a surprise. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Look on Ebay or Amazon


----------



## Joiseygal

*Help I need the name of this movie?*

Ok I watched a movie awhile ago and can't find it? I don't know what it was called, but it was about a teenager who was not motivated and living with his parents. He came downstairs one morning and found that his parents were gone. He hung out with two pot head friends that eventually turned out to be zombies. Also his parents were also zombies. They had some cool effects in this movie especially with his friends who one had his head that sat next to him on the couch. I think his friend had red hair and was chubby. I wish I can give you more information about the movie, but it was on late and I was really tired. I would love to rent it again. Please help????


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you watch it on tv? If so, what channel?


----------



## Joiseygal

I watched on channel 29 one night. It might not be a zombie movie, but they came back to life. It was definitely more of a comedy type movie. The main actor had dark hair and was thin. He also had a dog. I think the dog found the parents by finding a body part. They were in the house the whole time. I think the guy didn't even know they were missing until his friends mentioned it.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I think I remember the kid had a hand that he couldn't control that caused most of the killings!


----------



## Joiseygal

I found it! Idle hands.....I just had to remember about the hand and that was ticket! Yah!!!!


----------



## NoahFentz

Damn...I knew the answer. I love that movie. Seth Green. Very funny. Love the bottle in the head.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yea I just ordered it on Netflix and going to watch it now.  Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I may need to watch that. I love Seth Green.


----------



## samhayne

Idle Hands MAYBE ?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...I just got done watching it and that was fun! I like the humor in it. If you get a chance to watch it I think you will like it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm glad I could help LOL.

Since you figured it out, I'm going to close the thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Seen a movie a while ago and can't quite place the name of it? 

Then this is the thread for you! Place any and all scream outs for horror help here.


----------



## dcnrmn

*Going nuts trying to find an old tv movie - help!*

Does anyone remember a tv movie from the late 60s/early 70s maybe it was an episode from a horror antholgy series about a woman accidently locked in at night in a public library in NYC or Boston who gradually realizes she has gone back in time to the 1890s and is being stalked by a serial killer from that era who murdered women there.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Are you sure it was a movie? Cause it sounds like an episode of Tales from the Darkside or some other TV show. Did it have Blythe Danner or Adam Ant?


----------



## dcnrmn

Like I said, it could've been an episode from an anthology series. I think it probably was. I saw it when I was a kid and it creeped the hell out of me. I was reminded of that show every time I went into the old main library in downtown Sacramento. I remember the main character encounters a woman in period clothes who says she can help her but it turns out she is the ghost of one of the killer's victims who helps him trap his victims. I've seen a lot of these horror anthology series over the years, but this one sticks in my head. If I saw it today, I may discover it wasn't near as scary as I remember, but I'm determined to at least find out the title of it.


----------



## dcnrmn

Found it! It was on Journey to the Unknown and called "'Matakitas Is Coming". Check out the synopsis at tv.com. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dcnrmn

*Where you can watch "Matakita is Coming"*

You can watch this episode "Matakita is Coming" at www.veoh.com. You've got to install their viewer before watching the entire movie. Otherwise, it's just the first five minutes. I'm going to watch it now and see if it's as creepy as I remember.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

*any ideas on what movie this is?*

ok...I have the slightest of slight recollection of a movie/movies that I can't seem to locate.

Does this sound familiar to you?

A man who as a child is locked in a hallway/closet/room with broken dolls as punishment? He is now a nut-job.

Different movie or same one? The nut is trying to saw a lady in half but he isn't really a magician so this lady is about to be really sawn in half? Seems like this was the last scene.

Michael J. Pollard is who I am seeing but I can't locate it on any database.

Come up with a title and help me sleep better at night.:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry just realized there is a "sticky" about movie titles. oops


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

I can only remember a scene from this and It's been driving me nuts for months now. 

I wanna say this is a mid 80's movie. It's set in a high school, probably in California or somewhere sunny year round, all the lockers and walkways between classrooms were outside. A lot of the students were wearing surfer gear and spouting cheesy surfer slang. The teacher walks in to see all the students dead around the room, mostly from classroom related objects like pencils in eyes, paper cutter amputation of hand, and the like. There might have been a chainsaw involved as well.

Then there is a reveal that it is all a prank. None of them are actually dead. This might have been some dark comedy movie, but I remember the gore was on par with slasher films so I assume it was a horror movie. Any ideas???


----------



## hedg12

Sounds like Summer School - was Mark Harmon the teacher?


----------



## Draik41895

ooh! just the thread I need! Ive been trying to remember the title for such a long time now!

Okay, so there are these lizard/dragon/demon things that are big and black, and run around in the dark. but like only in shadows I think. And something about them being implanted in spines of children to grow? It turns out the main character had one in his back a long time ago. 

I only saw this one once, years ago, and i could be way off. any ideas?


----------



## Spooky D

hedg12 said:


> Sounds like Summer School - was Mark Harmon the teacher?


That,s exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

hedg12 said:


> Sounds like Summer School - was Mark Harmon the teacher?


I just watched the trailer, that's definitely it. I imagine it was the character named Chainsaw that has a chainsaw it the scene I remember. I'm totally buying this today. Thanks hedg12!


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Summer School was awesome. Chainsaw and Dave (the two horror fx fans) were the best part of that movie.


----------



## TarotByTara

a co-worker of mine is looking for a film that he used to watch as a kid in the early 90's, i think? anyway, it's about this white teenager who ends up going to some indian reservation with his uncle or something... it's not SPIRIT RIDER, so that's about all i know right now. it was a family themed film that i think they may have played on the disney channel or something.


----------



## Troll Wizard

For a lot of you who are looking for old movies, you might check out this website, Movies Unlimited.com. They have a huge, and I mean huge assortment of old and classic movies to choose from. They are connected with Turner Classic Movies and if you go to that site you can get on Movies Unlimited from there as well.

I've bought quite a few movies from them over the years and they are very good about getting things shipped out in a timely manner. 

They also have what I think it the largest catalog of movies ever published and you can purchase it to have in you home. Pretty much ever movie ever made is in there, and they mail you updates to the catalog as well.


----------



## Will Reid

My sister insists she saw a movie where a zombie jumps out of a giant worm. I have no idea what she's talking about...haha! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Lizzyborden

I've been trying to find this movie for years but with no luck.

It revolves around a house and a young woman, where the house keeps killing people. In the end it is revealed that the young woman once lived in the house as an infant or a child and the house is trying to protect her. The house may have been destroyed in the end. I remember watching this in the early 80s but could be from the 70s as well. Any ideas?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi Lizzyborden ,

Sounds like it could be This House Possessed , nurse moves into a house she kind of remembers but the house keeps killing people who try to tell her about its past . 

Tom


----------



## Lizzyborden

That's it!!! Thank you theundeadofnight! Been searching for this movie for years and just found an upload on YouTube. The part where the wall appeared to be breathing scared the crap out of me as a kid.


----------

